# Kobe Bryant dies in helicopter crash



## spek9 (Jan 26, 2020)

Kobe, daughter Gianna die in helicopter crash


Lakers legend Kobe Bryant and his daughter Gianna died Sunday in a helicopter crash in California.




www.espn.com


----------



## xtraLRG420 (Jan 26, 2020)

He was my favorite basketball player of all time. Truly a testament to the human spirit.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 26, 2020)

xtraLRG420 said:


> He was my favorite basketball player of all time. Truly a testament to the human spirit.


I stopped following basketball during the Jordan days (who was my favourite), but I did see Kobe play a good few games. He was definitely a great all around superstar.

Youngest player in history to enter the NBA.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 26, 2020)

I watched hoops sometimes when Jordan and Pippen played.........shame anybody dies @ 41.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 26, 2020)

Only 41. 

RIP


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 9, 2021)

Investigators Fault Pilot in Kobe Bryant Crash for Flying Into Clouds (Published 2021)


The pilot violated flight rules by flying into the clouds, where he became disoriented and lost control of the helicopter, the National Transportation Safety Board said.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Amaximus (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm almost positive it was gravity's fault.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 10, 2021)

Amaximus said:


> I'm almost positive it was gravity's fault.


i think the sudden stop was more to blame.


----------

